# paint my turbo?



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ok..i got my t25, its in excellent working condition, but the hot side is all brown......now i cant afford to jet hot coat it right now, so is it a good idea to paint the hot side with like 1200 degree paint? all i want is black, and i know it wont make the underhood temps go down any, but it will look better anyways...what do you guys think?
tommy


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

maybe...i dunno, ive never used the stuff.....i only coat mine. i think the paint only costs about $5 so it would be a cheap test. take it off and hit it with some scotch brite or a wire wheel to remove the rust, then paint it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ok...so there are no negative effects that could happen, right? like it starts to smoke or some shit? i dunno...i guess ima paint it...haha thanks
tommy


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Only negative thing I can imagine is the paint vaporizing. Just get the turbo ceramic-coated. Its like a white "paint" that keeps heat from disseminating too much from the turbo.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

like i said, im not too interested in heat dissipation at the time being...only to get rid of the nasty ass brown stuff...ill ceramic coat when i get the money....
tommy


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

I hit the hot side of my turbo with some high temp paint. it will smoke a little at first as the paint cures... but it should be alright after that. The paint will last for a while, but will eventually burn off.
-dave



NotAnotherHonda said:


> like i said, im not too interested in heat dissipation at the time being...only to get rid of the nasty ass brown stuff...ill ceramic coat when i get the money....
> tommy


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Harris said:


> Only negative thing I can imagine is the paint vaporizing. Just get the turbo ceramic-coated. Its like a white "paint" that keeps heat from disseminating too much from the turbo.


ceramic coating won't last long on a turbo. Hell, look at the HS manifolds after a month or two....it's magnified on turbos.


Either a JET or HPC coat are the best/only options....maybe swain.

any paint will burn right off on the first run.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> like i said, im not too interested in heat dissipation at the time being...only to get rid of the nasty ass brown stuff...ill ceramic coat when i get the money....
> tommy


the nasty brown stuff is called "rust" its what happens when metal (or cast iron in the case of the exhaust housing) oxidizes and rusts.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

chimmike said:


> the nasty brown stuff is called "rust" its what happens when metal (or cast iron in the case of the exhaust housing) oxidizes and rusts.



LOL! We don't have to get that basic now, do we? 

Anyway, I was always under the impression that ceramic coating lasts as long as Swain coatings, only that its a cheaper alternative and not as effective as Swain. Hmm, always something new to learn. Thanks for your input on that though.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Harris said:


> LOL! We don't have to get that basic now, do we?



With Tommy, you really, really have to, because he has a hard time understanding


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

HAHAHAHA...mike acts like he understands about this rust situation, but with all that "rust" under his hood, i thought maybe he didnt  hahaha...jk mikey boy...ill paint your manifold and turbo at the same time of you want....HAHAHA
tommy


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you mean to cover the rust and burnt paint that is on the manifold already? LOL


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea i mean the burnt paint...oh, maybe i can go to the store and get a bottle of red paint, to finish off those letters on your valve cover  hahaha...jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjk
tommy


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lol. Now I wish I hadn't done that, to be honest.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea i did that to my first valve cover...i had to scrape it off with a razor blade hahaha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

what i dont understand is---how can there be paint that is used for grilles that are on red hot fire, and last months and months, but a turbo with the same paint wont last "one run"...please explain


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

most of those barbeque paints are only rated to about 1200 degrees F... which is fine for most barbeques . The manifold temperature on a turbo can surpass 1200.
-dave





NotAnotherHonda said:


> what i dont understand is---how can there be paint that is used for grilles that are on red hot fire, and last months and months, but a turbo with the same paint wont last "one run"...please explain


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ok..i got my t25, its in excellent working condition, but the hot side is all brown......now i cant afford to jet hot coat it right now, so is it a good idea to paint the hot side with like 1200 degree paint? all i want is black, and i know it wont make the underhood temps go down any, but it will look better anyways...what do you guys think?
> tommy


If you buy the good VHT cermic stuff and sandblast the housing to get off all the rust, then apply thin coats and cure it excatly like the intructions, it will last for a while.

If you spray right over the rust and go, it will burn off pretty quick.

Mike


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

it woudl be cheaper to get it powdercoated... well. maybe not.. but after paint, install, uninstall paint (3 months later) and over and over and over again.. the powdercoat will start to look very nice


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Chuck said:


> it woudl be cheaper to get it powdercoated... well. maybe not.. but after paint, install, uninstall paint (3 months later) and over and over and over again.. the powdercoat will start to look very nice


Powedercoat is not heat resistant, it will instantly bun off.

Mike


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

^^^

What Mike said. There are a very few paints that have a tolerance high enough to stay with the kind of heat generated by the turbo. That's why I recommened that he go for a ceramic coating, which will take away the rust color that he dislikes and also provide for some protection from the heat generated by the turbine.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ok...nevermind...ill just put a heat sheild over it i guess...cause the rust doesnt score well at shows hahaha...thanks guys


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> so is it a good idea to paint the hot side with like 1200 degree paint?


No..... why waste your time?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

turbo91ser said:


> No..... why waste your time?


to make it look better...attention to detail


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

and because i dont see what looks good about brown rust all over a nice shiny engine bay


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

will high temp paint burn off of headers too?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

sentra_hilo said:


> will high temp paint burn off of headers too?


Eventualy it will. Proper prep and curing will have it last longer.

Mike


----------

